# LGB 69232 TENDER



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

I KNOW THIS QUESTIONS PROBABLY BEEN ASKED BEFORE, BUT I JUST GOT A NEW LGB 69232 TENDER. BUT IT COMES WITH A 5 PIN WIRRING HARNESS AND PLUG, WORKS GOOD WITH NEWER 4-6-0 STEAMS. BUT MY OLDER LGB AND BOCHMANN LOCOS ONLY HAS 2 PINS, HOW CAN I MAKE IT WORK. I READ SOMETHING ABOUT MAKING A NEW WIRRING HARNESS OR SOMETHING, BUT DIDNT QUITE UNDER STAND, CAN ANY ONE HELP ME OUT, PLEASE...... THANKS


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can see, I've connected a red and black wire to the two wires on the side and connected them to track power pick-ups. Works fine. You could also run those wires out to a battery or loco. Any questions feel free.
Don


----------



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

SO I CAN ALSO JUMPER THOSE WIRES ACROSS TO MY LOCOS AS LONG AS I PUT THE RIGHT CONNECTOR ON, TO PLUG INTO THE LOCO. AND JUST BY DOING THE TWO WIRES YOUR CHUFFS GO WITH THE SPEED OF THE TRAIN STILL, AND BELLS AND HORN ALL WORK FINE? I APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP DON.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds correct. In a nut shell those 2 wires need the same voltage that is supplying your loco. The amount or level of voltage will determine the "chuff" speed. Bell and whistle will work only when triggered by a track magnet. I might mention that when I first got my tender I did just as you suggest which was to make a cable (2 conductor wire) to connect to a harness plug I had "rigged" in my loco. shortly after that I wanted to use the tender behind another loco. Decided to "rig" track power pickups and now my tender functions totally independent. Can put it anywhere on the track or behind any loco and as long as there is power from the track I'm chuffing , whistling and dinging.


----------



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

OK NICE, IT MAKING SENCE NOW, THE PICK UP WOULD BE THE BETTER WAY TO GO. I DO HAVE ONE MORE QUESTION THOUGH, DID YOU JUST GET THE TRACK POWER PICK UPS OFF AN EXTRA LOCO? BECAUSE I DONT HAVE AN EXRTA ONE I WOULD WANT TO PULL PART OFF OF, OR ARE THEY PRETTY COMMON, LIKE I CAN GET THEM AT ANY TRAIN STORE, OR IS IT SOME THING I WOULD HAVE TO FIND ON THE ENTERNET. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP DON.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

sailbode 

In regard to making the 69232 an independent tender sound unit, it appears from the JPG you posted that you used metal "wipers" to obtain track power from the wheels of one truck. Then two black wires enter the bottom of the 69232. Where do those wires go and to what points do they attach to power the 69232 as an independent unit? 

Thanks, 
Rog Bush


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rog,
The two black wires are connected to the red and black wire that can be seen in the first picture.
As to the pick ups, I grabbed some pickups from a Bachmann passenger car (used for illumination). Someone here on the forum suggested useing brass or copper bushings that the axles could be mounted in (haven't tried that myself yet but it sounds like a good idea). I've also used some wire rubbing against the wheels...was a little crude but it worked fine. See the picture below.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Just happened to think..... perhaps you could use thin strips of aluminum like the stuff soda cans are made of. Take a soda can and with a pair of scissors or tin snips cut thin (1/8 wide) strips solder your wire to one end, drill a hole to mount it and then bend it so it rubs on the wheel. Might work fine???


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the LGB power pickups on one axle and wired this to the rear tendser power connector. 
I made my 5 pin to 2 pin adapter cable for integrating tender wheel power, rear jaCK POWER AND 5 PIN POWER TO THE LIGHT, VIA A DIODE, SOUND AND ENGINE POWER PICKUP. 

Now my tender can be attached to the 2-4-0 or any loco with a 2 pin connector. 

Only other change was to use a 24 volt bulb in the tender as it is tied to track power, not 5 volts with the adapter cable.


----------



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

I BOUGHT A SET OF BRUSH CONTACTS ON EBAY, MADE BY LGB. THEY FASTEN RIGHT UNDER THE TRUCK AND BRUSH THE WHEELS FOR TRACK POWER ON ANY FREIGHT OR PASSANGER CAR, GOING TO GIVE THAT A TRY WHEN THEY COME IN, THANKS FOR EVERYONES INFO


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

BIGD2039 

Would the brush contacts you purchased on eBay have been LGB part # 3019/3 by any chance? If so would you be kind enough to tell us all how you supplied (wiring diagram) power from that part to the PCB of the LGB 69232 to make it an independent sound unit? 

Many thanks, 
Rog Bush


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 69232 tender truck will not take the LGB brush holder directly(USA has a similiar one), but I found a way to trim the holder down and mount it to the rear of the truck. 
I then tied the brushes to the power jack on the rear of the tender as this socket has track power from the 2-4-0 engine. 

I then made a cable to convert the 5 pin tender connector to a 2 pin connector for other LGB engines with 2 pin sockets for feeding power to cars for lights. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232AxelPower.JPG 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232wiring.JPG 

The cable needs a diode to make the tender light work in reverse only (pin 2) and the 5 volt bulb changed to a 24 volt . 

Info form Stan cedarleaf on board and tender layout: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232conversion.doc


----------



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

I HAVE NOT YET RECIEVED THE BRUSH CONTACTS YET, BUT IF IT DOESNT FIT IM SURE ITS NOT HARD TO MODIFY. THE TENDER CAME WITH A WIRING DIAGRAM, THAT TELLS YOU WHAT PINS SUPPYS WHAT WITH POWER WHEN IT IS PLUGED INTO A LOCO(LIGHT, SOUND BOARD, REAR PLUG.... EXT.) SO YOU WOULD JUST HAVE TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS FEED PROPERLY WITH WIRE FROM THE CONTACTS, LIKE THE PICS DON POSTED ABOVE. HAVE NOT DONT IT, YET, STILL WAITING ON THE BRUSH CONTACTS, BUT IT SEEMS SIMPLE ENOUGH. ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW HOW IT WORK ONCE THEY COME IN.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to point out why I mounted the LGB brush assembly on the rear of the truck. 

The 69232 wheels are smaller than the regular freight/passenger wheels sold by LGB, but larger than the FRR wheels. 
Therefore, the brush assembly would not mount properly and the trucks do not have the mounting pad for the brushes. 
I drilled a small hole in the truck and used avery short svrew to mount the brush assembly on the rear of the truck. 
I have modified 4 of these tenders successfully.


----------



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

WELL I FINALLY GOT AROUND TO FINISHING MY TENDER. IT WORKS GREAT. I ORDERED THE LGB BRUSH CONTACTS, AND YES DAN I DID NOTICE THE WHEELS ON THE TENDER ARE SMALLER THEN NORMAL. THE THE CONTACT DID NOT REACH THE WHEELS. BUT MY NEIGHBOR HAPPENS TO BE A MACHINIST. TOOK THE PART TO WORK AND CUSTOM MILLED A NEW MOUNTING BRACKET OUT A HARD BLACK PLASTIC. IT LOOKS LIKE A FACTORY PART, IT WORKED GREAT. HAVENT UPLOAD THE PICS YET, WHEN I DO ILL BE SURE TO POST THEM, THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYBODIES HELP.


----------

